

Show HN: Visualizing real-time tweets and Wikipedia updates - datahipster
http://arcgis.github.io/social-js

======
kemist
Oh cool, visual realtime anything is awesome Check real time tweets for
keyword poop (lol) <many confused clicks> I see a map! I wait for 8ish seconds
and nothing happens. I Close the tab.

The older I get the more I feel like I'm too damn impatient to learn to use
another app. I really wish things like this didn't let me pick the colors,
just show me something right away. I need a call to action or an example of an
awesome configuration of the options to get hooked.

Otherwise nice looking tool

------
datahipster
To view Wikipedia updates and Tweets, try the following:

1) Click Twitter followed by Start Collection. 2) Click Add Stream followed by
the Wikipedia tab. Enable Page Locations and select a color under the
Visualizations tab. Finally, start the stream by clicking Start Collection. 3)
Perform step 2 with Wikipedia User Locations and a new color.

Enjoy!

